# 1950 schwinn with excelsior head badge



## hstavn (Apr 21, 2011)

can any one help me find what model this bike is its black and red, or orange. i know it was made in 1950 not sure if its a phantom or not


----------



## hstavn (Apr 21, 2011)

i tried to put photos on here but i couldnt get it to work any suggestions, it said invalid file


----------

